#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  نصب ویندوز 7 به جای ویستا در لپ تایپ سونی

## aisam

*با سلام
یک لپ تاپ سونی وایو مدل FW198 دارم که موقع خرید ویندوز ویستا اولتیما اورجینال روی خود دستگاه بود که متاسفانه در زمان خرید این ویندوز در بورس بود وهمه لپ تاپ ها با این ویندوز به فروش میرفت واشکالی که این نوع ویندوز دارد سرعت بسیار پایین ان می باشد ولی در عوض با امکانات بسیار بالا وپوسته بسیار زیبا .حالا سوالی که داشتم ایا اگر شما همچین مشکلی داشتید چکار میکردید؟
1-ایا تعویض این نوع ویندوز با ویندوز 7 بهترین راه حله؟
2- ایا یک ویندوز 7در کنار همین ویندوز نصب میکردید؟
3- ایا با همین ویندوز اصلی خود دستگاه می ساختید؟
4-ایا با تعویض ویندوز سخت افزار های جانبی از کار نمی افتد از جمله وای فای بلوتوث . بلوری و......
5- ایا پس از نصب ویندوز 7 بر روی دستگاه احتمال برگرداندن ویندوز قبلی با توجه به داشتن سی دی بکاپ وجود دارد یا نه ؟
ممنون میشوم برای این سوالها جواب تخصصی داده شود
با تشکر*

----------

*farah676*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود خدمت شما
اگر بنده جای شما بودم از ویندوز اورجینال خودش استفاده میکردم 
ولی اگر شما میخواهید از سون استفاده کنید قبلش توی اینترنت سرچ بدید تا ببینید آیا درایورهای سون این لپ تاپ آمده است اگر موجود بود میتونید سون نصب کنید
و مطلب دیگر اینکه اگر درون سی دی های لپ تاپ ، بکاپ ها به صورت کامل وجود داشته باشد میتوند ویستا را دوباره راه اندازی کنید
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
اول اینکه لطفا سوالتون رو در بخش مربوطه بپرسید و اینجا بخش سخت افزار هست من به بخش سیستم عامل منتقل کردم.

در مورد سوالتون با احترامی که برای همکار عزیزم قائل هستم نظرم با ایشون کمی فرق داره و فکر میکنم بهتره ویندوز 7 نصب کنید. از نظر درایور مشکلی ندارید و یکی هست مگر اینکه 32 باشه و بخواین 64 بیت نصب کنید که من توصیه میکنم اگر کارخانه ویستا 32 بیت براتون ریخته شما هم 32 بیت بریزید که مناسب برای سخت افزار شماست. و همینطور در مورد 64 بیت.

ویندوز ویستا متاسفانه ایرادات زیادی داره و به سخت افزار سیستم هم زیادی فشار وارد میکنه. از نظر گرافیکی هم هیچ برتری به ویندوز 7 ندارد. شاید بشه گفت ویندوز ویستا فقط یک نسخه آزمایشی برای ویندوز 7 حساب میشه.
اورجینال بودن ویندوز در ایران تفاوتی با غیر اورجینال آن ندارد! چون کپی رایت رعایت نمیشه و با وجود کرکهای جدید از تمام قابلیتهای حتی آپدیت اون میتوانید به راحتی استفاده کنید. فقط نکته مهم اینه یک ویندوز دستکاری نشده و خوب پیدا کنید که از سایتهای معتیر میتونید دانلود کنید و سپس md5 آن را چک کنید که ویندوز دستکاری شده نباشه. 
برای احتیاط از ویندوز vista یک بک آپ تهیه کنید یا اگر پارتیشن بک آپ دارد آن را حفظ کنید
بعد از نصب ویندوز به سایت سونی برید و نرم افزارهای جانبی رو که مخصوص سونی هست و علاقه دارید دانلود کنید و نصب کنید مانند نرم افزار وب کم و ....

البته اینکه من نظرم با آقا مهدی متفاوت هست دلیل بر درست بودن نظر من یا ایشان ندارد این گونه مسائل بیشتر تجربی و سلیقه ای هست و شما هم می تونید یکی از دو جواب رو به سلیقه و تجربه خودتون انتخاب کنید :نصب ویندوز 7 به جای ویستا در لپ تایپ سونی: 
سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*m.pezeshki*,*REZA164690*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## aisam

*باسلام 
با تشکر از توجهتان جناب اقای امجدی وجناب اقای نکویی
بنده قبلا ویندوز xp نصب کردم البته هنوز ویندوز 7 به اینصورت رایج نشده بود دیدم کلیه سخت افزارهای جانبی از کار افتاد البته هیچ درایوری براش نصب نکرده بودم از ترسم سریع ویندوز خودش را نصب کردم البته بخاطر قیمت بالایی که داره ترس هم داره
البته سوال وشک من اینه که بعداز نصب ویندوز 7 کلیه درایورهای سخت افزاری قابل دسترس هست یعنی براحتی میتوان از کلیه امکانات ان بهره برد 
دوم اینکه جناب اقای نکویی میشه اون سایت معتبر که فرمودید لینکش را بگذارید ودر ضمن روش چک کردن md5 نیز بلد نیستم
مدل دستگاه:VGN-FW198U
سرعت پایین دستگاه اذیتم میکنه حتی بعداز نیم ساعت که دستگاه روشن شده هارد همینجوری داره خودشو می کشه
با تشکر
*

----------

*REZA164690*

----------


## nekooee

شما بک آپ را نگه دارید که نخواستید بتونید برگردونید اما 99 درصد مشکلی از نظر درایور نخواهید داشت. نسخه 32 بیت هست ویستای شما یا 64 بیت؟ تا براتون یک ویندوز درست پیدا کنم.
لپ تاپ سونی معمولا درایورهاش روی خودش نصب هست و CD درایور رو در اختیار ندارید به همین دلیل باید همه درایورهاش رو دانلود کنید بعد از نصب ویندوز نصب کنید که من بهتون لینک دانلود میدم.
البته یک کار دیگه هم میشه کرد با یک نرم افزار از درایورهاتون بک آپ بگیرید و بعد روی ویندوز 7 ری استور کنید اینجوری بیشترشون راه میفتند ولی ممکنه چندتاییش رو مجبور بشید باز هم دانلود کنید.
اما توصیه من اینه همه رو دانلود و نصب کنید.
بعد از نصب اگر کاری به آپدیت نداشتید که آپیدت رو کلا خاموش کنید اگر هم خواستید آپیدت کنید باید از کرک استفاده کنید

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*m.pezeshki*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## aisam

*سلام
ویندوز 32 بیتی هستش وفقط از خود ویندوز بک اپ دارم که موقع خرید برداشته شده و هیچگونه سی دی درایور همراه دستگاه نبوده .ممنون میشوم یک ویندوز که بشه اپدیت کرد و روش ومراحل دریافت ونصب درایورها را توضیح دهید
متشکر*

----------

*REZA164690*

----------


## nekooee

برای چک کردن هش کد میتونید از نرم افزار زیر استفاده کنید:




دارای محتوای پنهان




این نرم افزار یک تب به properties فایل (وقتی روی فایل راست کلیک میکنید) اضافه میکنه و اونجا میتونید نوع کد گذاری و مقدار اون رو ببینید. موقع نصب گزینه های زیر رو تیک بزنید:

MD5 و SHA-1 و CRC32 معمولا اینها استفاده میشن. 

از جایی که دانلود میکنید خودش زیرش نوشته که مقدار MD5 و ... چقدر هست که باید بعد از دانلود باید مقدار ذکر شده در سایت رو با فایل دانلودی مقایسه کنید تا مطمئن بشید فایل همونه و درست دانلود شده. خوب من اول رفتم برایتون از سایت خود مایکروسافت نسخه ای که برای دانلود گذاشته چک کردم که :
File Name:  en_windows_7_ultimate_n_with_sp1_x86_dvd_u_677597.  iso
Languages:  English
SHA1: BBF301280FAA00B02F5475CDAA06558F569569E8

این مقادیر بود. البته از سایت خودش نمیتونید دانلود کنید چون اول باید پول بپردازید. ولی اگر این فایل رو از هر جا با همین کد دانلود کنید اون فایل دستکاری نشده و نسخه اورجینال خود مایکروسافت هست.
اما این فایل آپدیتهای جدید رو نداره و باید کلی بعد از دانلود باز آپدیت کنید. برای همین توصیه میکنم ویندوز زیر رو دانلود کنید که تست شده هست و درضمن آخرین آپدیتها رو داره. این نسخه هیچ دستکاری نشده و فقط آخرین آپدیتها بهش اضافه شده.
مشخصات این نسخه:

*CRC32*: FB065493
*MD5*: 66F25B2D4DF68C519F7FB2AB88B79161
*SHA-1*: 803F2F279290248FF5EA61F6E49E05EF123AEA5B

که بعد از دانلود چک کنید که ویندوزتون درست دانلود شده باشه.
تاریخ آپدیت هم تا 18 جون 2012 هست. یعنی تا این تاریخ تمام آپدیتها داخل نسخه اعمال شده.

لینک از سایت p30day هست.

*دانلود Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32bit به صورت بخش های 1GB:*




دارای محتوای پنهان



* 2.6 GB
*

اگر رمز داشت نام سایت رو بزنید:www.p30day.com
ولی رمز احتمالا نداره

----------

*3700*,*aisam*,*amirtebyan*,*aramis*,*farah676*,*ghaderilimak*,*kiyanmz*,*m.pezeshki*,*REZA164690*,*rezababij*,*Service Manual*,*shahrakeman*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

این هم درایورهای ویندوز 7 برای لپ تاپ شما:





دارای محتوای پنهان




وارد صفحه شدید از لیست ویندوز 7 رو انتخاب کنید و هر درایوری می خواین دانلود کنید. همه رو داره. اگر از درایور خاصی دیدید دو یا سه مدل داره یا چند ورژن هست که آخری رو دانلود کنید یا چند سخت افزار متفاوت هست که بدونید این لپ تاپ با چند کانفیگ ارائه شده حالا یا از روی لپ تاپ و برچسبها قطعه خودتون رو شناسایی کنید یا از طریق نرم افزار EVEREST یا یکی یکی نصب کنید هر کدوم جواب داد درسته.

----------

*aisam*,*aminna91*,*amirtebyan*,*aramis*,*farah676*,*kiyanmz*,*REZA164690*,*rezababij*,*saman_112*,*Service Manual*,*shahrakeman*,*siavashshsh*,*Yek.Doost*,*بیون*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## nekooee

پست قبلی رو ویرایش کردم اگر قبلا خوندید دوباره بخونید

----------

*aisam*,*aramis*,*farah676*,*REZA164690*,*Service Manual*

----------


## aisam

*با سلام
داشتم دانلود میکردم تا ردیف 20 دانلود شده یعنی بقیه را ادامه ندهم؟
اضافه کنم تعداد درایورها در پستی که حذف کردید 45 عدد بوده ودر ادرسی که در بالا دادید تعداد درایورها 20 تا میباشد اگر میشه لطفا توضیح دهید
ممنون
**با تشکر فراوان از جنابعالی که وقت گرانبهای خود را در اختیار این جانب قرار دادید 
2تا عکس این لپتاپ در اختیار شما قرار میدهم  2012-06-23_173113.jpg
باز هم با تشکر فراوان2012-06-23_171808.jpg*

----------

*aramis*,*farah676*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*

----------


## nekooee

سلام چه زود دانلود کردید :نصب ویندوز 7 به جای ویستا در لپ تایپ سونی: 
اشکال نداره اون اولیها که براتون گذاشتم از سایت خود سونی نبود. بعد برای احتیاط تصمیم گرفتم از سایت خود سونی بگذارم. یکی هستند فرقی نمیکنه بعضی ها در قبلی تکراری هستند. چک کنید هر کدوم با پست جدید که دادم فرق داشت دوباره بگیرید اونهایی هم که یکی هستند که همونهایی گرفتید خوبه.

درضمن شما همه رو نصب نکنید. وقتی که سیستم آمد بالا اول کارت گرافیک رو نصب کنید. بقیه چیزها رو نگاه کنید ببینید کدوم غیر فعال هست بعد نصب کنید اونهایی که خودشون فعال هستند دیگه نیاز نیست دوباره نصب کنید.

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*REZA164690*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> سلام
> اول اینکه لطفا سوالتون رو در بخش مربوطه بپرسید و اینجا بخش سخت افزار هست من به بخش سیستم عامل منتقل کردم.
> 
> در مورد سوالتون با احترامی که برای همکار عزیزم قائل هستم نظرم با ایشون کمی فرق داره و فکر میکنم بهتره ویندوز 7 نصب کنید. از نظر درایور مشکلی ندارید و یکی هست مگر اینکه 32 باشه و بخواین 64 بیت نصب کنید که من توصیه میکنم اگر کارخانه ویستا 32 بیت براتون ریخته شما هم 32 بیت بریزید که مناسب برای سخت افزار شماست. و همینطور در مورد 64 بیت.
> 
> ویندوز ویستا متاسفانه ایرادات زیادی داره و به سخت افزار سیستم هم زیادی فشار وارد میکنه. از نظر گرافیکی هم هیچ برتری به ویندوز 7 ندارد. شاید بشه گفت ویندوز ویستا فقط یک نسخه آزمایشی برای ویندوز 7 حساب میشه.
> اورجینال بودن ویندوز در ایران تفاوتی با غیر اورجینال آن ندارد! چون کپی رایت رعایت نمیشه و با وجود کرکهای جدید از تمام قابلیتهای حتی آپدیت اون میتوانید به راحتی استفاده کنید. فقط نکته مهم اینه یک ویندوز دستکاری نشده و خوب پیدا کنید که از سایتهای معتیر میتونید دانلود کنید و سپس md5 آن را چک کنید که ویندوز دستکاری شده نباشه. 
> برای احتیاط از ویندوز vista یک بک آپ تهیه کنید یا اگر پارتیشن بک آپ دارد آن را حفظ کنید
> بعد از نصب ویندوز به سایت سونی برید و نرم افزارهای جانبی رو که مخصوص سونی هست و علاقه دارید دانلود کنید و نصب کنید مانند نرم افزار وب کم و ....
> ...


سلام

من هم با احترام به نظر همکار عزيز آقاي امجدي نظر آقاي نکويي رو کاملا قبول دارم .

براي درايورها هم اگر احيانا داخل سايت شرکت سوني نبود ميتونيد از اين پک استفاده کنيد که تمام درايورهاي لازم رو به صورت اتوماتيک نصب ميکنه :

DriverPack Solution

http://www.asandownload.com/software/entry/408

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/36977

http://vatandownload.com/2012/04/dri...nload-free.php

http://soft98.ir/software/drivers/11...-Solution.html

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## aisam

*با سلام
اقای نکویی بنده تا حالا سه بار ویندوز را دانلو کردم موقع انزیب خطا میدهد هر دفعه یکی از فایلها را خطا میده با این ظرفیت که دارن ادم کلافه میشه.من فکر میکنم چون میخوان  سی دی مربوطه را میخوان بفروشن این مشکل را ایجاد کردن .چون یه جا توضیح داده که اگر نمیتونید دانلود کنید سی دی ان را بخرید.خلاصه حسابی سرکارم
با تشکر*

----------

*farah676*

----------


## nekooee

احتمالا مشکل از اینترنت شماست و سرعت گاهی میاد پایین فایلها خراب میشن. شما وقتی دانلود میکنید پارتی که درسته دوباهر دانلود نکنید فقط همون پارتی که خراب باید دوباره دانلود بشه. الآن کدوم پارتتون خراب هست؟ همون رو بگید من به قسمتهای 100 مگابایتی تقسیم کنم و بهتون بدم. پارتهایی هم که سالم دارید هیچی دیگه همونها درستن

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
ضمن تشکر از استاد نکویی
من همیشه ویندوزهام رو از این جا دانلود میکنم 
http://soft98.ir/os/windows-7/
شب خوش

----------

*aisam*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

اشکال نداره از هر جا دوست دارید دانلود کنید. اون رو که من دادم با آخرین آپیدت بود احتمالا تو اون سایت هم با آخرین آپدیتش باشه

----------

*aisam*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## aisam

*با سلام
باتشکر از شما جناب اقای نکویی واقای شاطی زاده که در این مورد راهنمایی کردند
بنده با توجه به فرمایشات شما ویندوز را نصب کردم البته از یک منبع دیگه چون از ادرس p30پس از چندین بار دانلود موقع اکستراکت پیغام خطا میداد ودر نهایت دانلود کردم وانزیپ شده ولی در موقع نصب پس از 80% که نصب میشد پیغام خطا میداد .خلاصه از یک منبع دیگه نصب کردم و از ادرس سونی تمامی درایور ها هم گرفتم ونصب کردم بجز 2یا 3مورد را نصب نکرد وپیغام میداد که این درایور مربوط به ویستا می باشد .
حالا در هر صورت سوال چرا طبق عکس پیوست نوشته 3مگ از 4 مگ رم بکاربرده شده 
ایا این ویندوز نیاز به کرک دارد . ایا ویندوز طبق عکس جینیون شده 
در ضمن پس از نصب تا اخرین ورژن از طریق نت اپدید شده 
با تشکر
PIC FOR WIN7.jpg*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
دوست عزیز شما نسخه 32 بیتی ( 86x )  رو نصب کردید -در این نوع سیستم عامل ها اگه شما 16 گیگ رم هم داشته باشی رایانه بیش از 3 گیگ رو اجرا نمیکنه
حالا شما برای اینکه 4 گیگ کامل فعال بشه نسخه 64 بیتی ( 64x)  رو نصب بکنید
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*

----------


## aisam

*سلام دوست عزیز
اگر نگاهی به پست شماره 10بیندازید طبق عکسی که گذاشتم ویندوز قبلی هم 32بیتی بوده ولی از 4گیگ رم کامل استفاده کرده و کامپیوتر دیگری اینجا دارم که باز ویندوز 32بیتی 7 نصب شده واز رم4گیگی 3.49 استفاده کرده .این چطور امکان پذیر است
با تشکر*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
دوست عزیز اون ویندوز ویستا بوده و نسخه آزمایشی و هزار تا مشکل دیگه

----------

*aisam*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام. ویندوز 32 بیتی بیشتر از 3 گیگ رم رو نمیتونه استفاده کنه.. اگر سیستم شما 4 گیگ رم داره پس باید ویندوز اورجینال خودش هم 64 بیتی باشه که خیلی خیلی تعجب میکنم چطور 32 بیت نصب بود!
این متن از سایت مایکروسافت هست:



> The maximum amount of memory for ANY 32 bit operating system is 4GB, the  actual amount that it will recognize and utilize is a little over 3GB.  For a 64 bit OS, it's a rediculously high amount, around 128GB I believe


که خودش گفته ویندوز 32 بیت 3 گیگ بیشتر استفاده نمیکنه. ممکنه ویستا فرق داشته باشه و 4 گیگ رم رو بشناسه ولی 7 نمیشناسه. پس همون 64 بیت نصب کنید. نسخه ویندوزی که دانلود کردید ultimate هست؟
در مورد اینکه وسط نصب خطا میداده شما فایل هش رو کنترل کردید بعد از دانلود؟؟ یا فایل دانلود شده مشکل داشته یا یک مشکل از نصب شما بوده مگه نه امکان نداره خطا بده من اون ویندوز رو روی چندین سیستم نصب کردم.

یک نرم افزار هایی هست که میشه با اونها کاری کرد ویندوز 32 بیت هم 4 گیگ رم رو بشناسه ولی این کار اصولی نیست و اون کارایی که باید رم داشته باشه نداره. یک نرم افزاری هم آقای شاطی زاده چند روز پیش در سایت گذاشتند که دقیقا همین کار رو میکرد. من تا حالا سیستمی که بیش از 2 گیگ رم داشته باشه و ویندوز 32 بیت روش نصب باشه ندیدم.
اصلا اون زمان که ویندوز ویستا ارائه میشد هیچ لپ تاپی تو بازار نبود که بیش از 2 گیگ رم داشته باشه و قدیمی هستند این لپ تاپها. اگر لپ تاپ شما مدل بالا و جدید هست و ویندوز اون ویستا هست پس ویندوزتون اورجینال نیست خودشون روش ویستا نصب کردند. حداقل 2 سال هست که روی هیچ سیستمی ویندوز ویستا نصب نمیشه و قبلا هم رم 4 گیگ روی هیچ سیستمی نبود


وسط نصب هم اگر ارور داده ویندوزتون الآن احتمالا ایراد داره. چه خطایی میداد؟ خطا رو نخونیدن ببینید چی نوشته؟

----------

*aisam*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

این لینک رو ببینید از سایت مایکروسافت هست:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...c-db19a325327d

طرف اول پرسیده :



> I got Windows ultimate 32-bit
> 
> Start - Computer - rightclick/ properties - Installed memory (RAM): 4,00 GB (3,25 GB usable)
> Do you know how to fix that ? or is it my hardware who uses the about 700 mb ram?


یعنی گفته من 32 بیت نصب کردم اما نوشته 4 گیگ رم ولی 3 گیگ بیشتر قابل استفاده نیست. بعد یکی از مدیرهای سایت جواب داده:




> That's normal.  A 32-bit operating system uses part of its 4 GB address space to address memory in devices.  For details, see Clearing up the 32/64-bit memory limit confusion .


یعنی نرمال هست که 3 گیگ رم در سیستم عاملهای 32 بیت بیشتر قابل استفاده نباشه و برای اطلاعات بیشتر یک لینک داده که دیده بشه

این جا هم باز در سایت مایکروسافت سوال شما رو پرسیدند و باز هم جواب مشابه گرفته:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...c-68b599b31bf5

اون درایورهایی هم که گفتید نصب نشده و گفته مربوط به ویستا هست احتمالا پیام رو درست متوجه نشدید مگه میشه از قسمت درایورهای ویندوز 7 دانلود کنید بعد بگه این درایور مربوط به ویندوز ویستا هست؟؟ تازه درایورهای ویندوز 7 و ویستا فرق نمیکنه و یکی هستند و روی هم نصب میشن مگه موارد نادر. احتمالا پیام داخلش کلمه ویندوز ویستا بوده اما مفهموم پیام این نبوده که درایور مربوط به ویندوز ویستا هست. باید اشتباه خونده باشید

----------

*farah676*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## aisam

سلام 
با تشکر از اینکه جواب دادید
ولی خدمتتان عرض کنم این لپ تاپ را در برج 7سال 87 از بازار کامپیوتر پایتخت خریداری کردم ودر ان زمان تقریبا به اصطلاح اخرین سیستم موجود در بازار بوده و ویندوز ویستا به خاطر ظاهرگرافیکی که داشت حرف اول را میزد وطبق عکسی که در پست 10 قرار دادم مربوط به خود ویندوز و با کارایی تمام رم 4گیگ می باشد مشخصات در این سایت.http://www.pcworld.com/article/14909...gnfw198uh.html
در ضمن در سایت خود سونی که مربوط به درایور ها گذاشتید درایورهای مربوط به همین لپ تاپ هم با ویندوز ویستا وهم با ویندوز 7 قرار داده شده پس نتیجه میگیریم همین لپ تاپ با ویندوز ویستا 32 بیتی با رم 4 گیگا بیتی کار میکند
مسئله بعدی ویندوز را که از ادرس مذکور دانلود کردم (حالا پس از چند بار ) تونستم اکستراکت کنم وروی سی دی به صورت بوت  رایت کردم ودر حین نصب تا مقدار 80% که پیش میرفت پیغام میداد که فایل ایراد دارد وادامه نصب مقدور نیست البته تا چهار تست کردم که نشد 
در اخر از سی دی های گردو اگر کار کرده باشید( که همیشه من پک کاملش را میخرم) انواع ویندوز ها را دارد من ویندوز 7 اولتیما 32 بیتی را نصب کردم  و پس از چند ساعت از طریق میکروسافت کاملا اپدیت کردم وسپس درایورها روش نصب کردم  ودر اخر متوجه قضیه رم شدم که نوشته 3گیگ فعال میباشد
واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چکار کنم الان چند روز با این قضیه در گیرم  البته سرعت نسبت به قبل خیلی بهتر شده 
حالا سوال اینه ایا واقعا باید ویندوز 64بیتی باید نصب شود تا کارایی به حداکثر برسد؟اگر شما بودید چکار میکردید
البته از بد شانسی همه اینا را نوشتم برق رفت وسیستم پاک شد دوباره نوشتم انگار هرکاری را باید دوباره کاری کنم
بله  2 یا 3 مورد هنگام نصب پیغام داد که این درایور مربوط به ویستا میباشد ونصب نشد خلاصه هر کار عجیب وغریب باشه سر من میاد تعجبی نداره :نصب ویندوز 7 به جای ویستا در لپ تایپ سونی: 
واینم عکس2012-07-02_191051.png
با تشکر

----------

*farah676*,*همتا*

----------


## Reza Abbaspour

ساپورت  و پشتیبانی سونی بسیار قوی هست بدون هیچ ترسی میتونی سون نصب کنی و همه درایورهایش موجود هست حتی در صورت مشکل خود سایت سازنده بصورت آنلاین مشکلات مربوط به درایورهایت را برطرف خواهد کرد

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

> در ضمن در سایت خود سونی که مربوط به درایور ها گذاشتید درایورهای مربوط به  همین لپ تاپ هم با ویندوز ویستا وهم با ویندوز 7 قرار داده شده پس نتیجه  میگیریم همین لپ تاپ با ویندوز ویستا 32 بیتی با رم 4 گیگا بایتی کار میکند


نه از روی این نمیتونید چنین نتیجه ای بگیرید چون برای تمام لپ تاپها درایور مختلف موجود هست که کاربر بسته به نیازش استفاده کنه. برای لپ تاپ من هم که پارسال خریدم و روی خودش 64 بیت هست تو سایتش درایور 32 بیتی موجود هست.




> مسئله بعدی ویندوز را که از ادرس مذکور دانلود کردم (حالا پس از چند بار )  تونستم اکستراکت کنم وروی سی دی به صورت بوت نصب رایت کردم ودر حین نصب تا  مقدار 80% که پیش میرفت پیغام میداد که فایل ایراد دارد وادامه نصب مقدور  نیست البته تا چهار تست کردم که نشد


ببینید دوست عزیز چون برای دانلود اذیت شدید از اون سایت دلخورید اما مطمئن باشید ایراد از اینترنت شما بوده مگه نه سایت خیلی خوبی هست و هم اون ویندوز ایرادی نداره چون من همون رو روی سیستم های زیادی نصب کردم و مشکلی نداره. باید هش فایل رو بعدش به روشی که آموزش دادم چک میکردید ببینید تغییر کرده یا نه. هنوز هم میتونید چک کنید.




> در اخر از سی دی های گردو اگر کار کرده باشید( که همیشه من پک کاملش را  میخرم) انواع ویندوز ها را دارد من ویندوز 7 اولتیما 32 بیتی را نصب کردم  و  پس از چند ساعت از طریق میکروسافت کاملا اپدیت کردم وسپس درایورها روش نصب  کردم  ودر اخر متوجه قضیه رم شدم که نوشته 3گیگ فعال میباشد


ویندوز های گردو خوب هستند چون شرکت خوبی هست. مشکل رم هم همانطور که گفتم طبیعی هست. 64 بیت نصب کنید مشکلتون حل میشه. چون ویندوزتون ویستا بوده قبلا مشکل نداشتید روی 7 هم با نرم افزار میتونید کاری کنید مثل ویستا 4 گیگ رمتون رو بشناسه اما اگر من بودم 64 بیت نصب میکردم. چون رم بیشتر از 2 گیگابایت باید روی ویندوز 64 بیت استفاده بشه. فقط مسئله اینه که CPU شما 64 بیت هست یا 32 بیت. اگر CPU از 64 بیت پشتیبانی میکنه حتما 64 بیت نصب کنید. نهایتا برنامه ای هم داشتید روی 64 بیت کار نکرد یک ویندوز مجازی xp 32 بیت با vmware داخل ویندوز 7 نصب میکنید و از داخل اون برنامه 32 بیت رو اجرا میکنید


چون هنوز تجربه کافی در این زمینه ندارید اینبار ممکنه خسته بشید ولی به جاش دفعه بعد سریع میفهمید چیکار کنید و کارتون رو خودتون راه میندازین

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

الآن براتون باز هم تحقیق کردم. اگر از برنامه های مجود برای استفاده کامل از 4 گیگ رم در سیستم عامل 32 بیت استفاده کنید میشه دقیقا همون چیزی که تو ویندوز ویستا داشتید. ولی ویندوز 7 عمدا به این صورت هست که روی 64 بیت کامل میشناسه و این دلیل علمی داره که مربوط به ساختار 32 بیت هست و زمانی میتونید بهترین استفاده از رمتون رو در 4 گیگ ببرید که 64بیت باشید

اگر حوصله ندارید فعلا 64 بیت نصب کنید و استفاده خاص آنچنانی هم از سیستم نمیکنید برید با نرم افزار که آقای شاطی زاده چند روز پیش در بخش هم گذاشتند از کل 4 گیگ در همین 32 بیت استفاده کنید

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*Service Manual*

----------


## aisam

> اگر من بودم 64 بیت نصب میکردم. چون رم بیشتر از 2 گیگابایت باید روی ویندوز 64 بیت استفاده بشه. فقط مسئله اینه که CPU شما 64 بیت هست یا 32 بیت. اگر CPU از 64 بیت پشتیبانی میکنه حتما 64 بیت نصب کنید. نهایتا برنامه ای هم داشتید روی 64 بیت کار نکرد یک ویندوز مجازی xp 32 بیت با vmware داخل ویندوز 7 نصب میکنید و از داخل اون برنامه 32 بیت رو اجرا میکنید


با سلام
بسیار ممنون از توجه جنابعالی
چطوری میشه فهمید cpu 64bit هستش و اگر 64 بیت نصب بشه چه اتفاق خاصی در دستگاه می افته  اصولا چه فرقی باهم دارند یعنی سرعت ویندوز 64 بیتی نسبت به 32 بالا تره یا فقط در بازیها میگن 64 بیتی بهتره ایا تمامی نرم افزارها موقع تولید برای 64 بیتی هم تولید میشود .ایا بجز رم وسی پی یو مشخصه خاص دیگری هم باید باشد که بگن این دستگاه 32 یا 64 هستش
اگر با نصب ویندوز 64 بیتی  تاثیر کمی هم در سرعت  گذاشته باشه  حتما عوض میکنم  چون درایور هاش را دارم  ویندوزش هم موجود هست
در ضمن ایا پس از نصب بروز رسانی ویندوز مشکلی را ایجاد نمیکند ؟طبق عکسی که در پست قبل(پست 17) گذاشتم شکل و ارم  جنیون که در سمت راست صفحه سیستم ایجاد میشود میشه اعتماد کرد که پس از مدتی به مشکل نمیخورد 
با تشکر فراوان

----------

*farah676*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

> چطوری میشه فهمید cpu 64bit هستش


سی پی یوهای چند هسته ای همه 64 بیت هستند ولی اگر بخواین بدونید کافیه مدل CPU خودتون رو سرچ کند و مشخصاتش رو از سایت مربوطه بخونید که نوشته از 64 بیت پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه. 




> اگر 64 بیت نصب بشه چه اتفاق خاصی در دستگاه می افته  اصولا چه فرقی باهم  دارند یعنی سرعت ویندوز 64 بیتی نسبت به 32 بالا تره یا فقط در بازیها میگن  64 بیتی بهتره


روی حالت 64 بیت یک سیستم در یک زمان به جای 32 بیت ، 64 بیت رو پردازش میکنه و این یعنی دو برابر سریعتر از 32 بیت. البته این فقط در حالت تئوریک هست و در حالت واقعی کمی تفاوت سرعت محسوس است. البته زمانی میتوانید این تغییر سرعت رو احساس کنید که نرم افزار شما 64 بیتی باشد و بتواند از قابلیتهایی 64 بیت بودن استفاده کنه. و البته زمانی بیشتر خودش رو نشون میده که چندین نرم افزار رو همزمان اجرا کنید.




> ایا تمامی نرم افزارها موقع تولید برای 64 بیتی هم تولید میشود


خیر . در واقع بیشتر نرم افزارهایی که امروز موجود هست 32 بیت هستند ولی روی 64 بیت هم اجرا میشوند. نرم افزارهای 64 بیت به مرور در حال زیاد شدن هستند. یکسری نرم افزارهای قدیمی هم هستند که روی 64 بیت به هیچ شکلی اجرا نمیشند که اگر نرم افزار شما جدید باشه کمتر با این مشکل برخورد میکنید. ممکنه برخی نرم افزارهای باکسهای پروگرامر و ... از این دسته باشند. 



> ایا بجز رم وسی پی یو مشخصه خاص دیگری هم باید باشد که بگن این دستگاه 32 یا 64 هستش؟


تا جایی که من می دونم CPU باید 64 بیتی باشه تا توان پردازش 64 بیتی داشته باشه رم 32 بیت یا 64 بیت نیست. (اگر اطلاعاتم کافی باشه)




> در ضمن ایا پس از نصب بروز رسانی ویندوز مشکلی را ایجاد نمیکند ؟طبق عکسی  که در پست قبل(پست 17) گذاشتم شکل و ارم  جنیون که در سمت راست صفحه سیستم  ایجاد میشود میشه اعتماد کرد که پس از مدتی به مشکل نمیخورد


بعد از بروز رسانی ممکنه هر چند وقت یکبار کرک شما از بین بره و باز ویندوز نیاز به کرک جدید داشته باشه که ورژنهای جدید کرک هر روز وارد بازار میشه. البته شما یک بار که آپدیت کردید دیگه نیاز نیست هر روز آپدیت کنید. چیز خاصی زیاد تو آپدیتها نیست. موارد ریز امنیتی هست که فکر نمیکنم برای یک کاربر ایرانی بیشترشون زیاد اهمیتی داشته باشه!
البته اگر از کرک Genuine Activation _RemoveWAT_ استفاده کنید کلا جنیون شما رو پاک میکنه دیگه هر قدر هم آپدیت کنید مشکلی ندارید ولی دیگه تو پروفایل شما نمینویسه جنیون و کلا این گزینه حذف میشه.

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Service Manual

32Bit Ram Patch - Unlock Up to 64GB RAM in 32-bit Windows

----------

*aisam*,*nekooee*,*Reza Abbaspour*

----------


## aisam

با سلام
جناب اقای شاطی زاده
با نرم افزاری که گذاشته بودید نصب کردم و  رم  را کامل  شناخت 
ایا این شناخت مجازی می باشد یا واقعی هست یعنی از ظرفیت کامل رم استفاده میشود .؟ چطوری میشه فهمید؟
با تشکر از شما

----------


## Service Manual

> با سلام
> جناب اقای شاطی زاده
> با نرم افزاری که گذاشته بودید نصب کردم و  رم  را کامل  شناخت 
> ایا این شناخت مجازی می باشد یا واقعی هست یعنی از ظرفیت کامل رم استفاده میشود .؟ چطوری میشه فهمید؟
> با تشکر از شما


سلام

برنامه هاي زيادي براي تست سخت افزار و مقايسه اون موجود هست ، يکي از بهترين ها Sisoftware Sandra هستش .....

ميتونيد دانلود و استفاده کنيد .

----------

*aisam*,*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## همتا

*باسلام آقای نکویی میشه توضیح بدید ازکجا میشه فهمید که سی پی یو چندبیت راساپورت می کنه باتشکر*

----------

*aisam*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

راه های زیادی داره یکی از اونها اینه به مسیر زیر در رجیستری برید و اگر کنار intel نوشته بود 64 یعنی cpu شما 64 بیت هست
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\Cen  tralProcessor\0*




یک راه دیگه اینه که برنامه CPU-Z که بنرامه خوبی هم هست دانلود کنید بعد اگه اینتل باشه و تو قسمت مشخص شده نوشته باشه EM64T
و اگه AMD باشه و تو قسمت مشخص شده نوشته باشه AMD64 ، یعنی 64 بیتی هست .

----------

*aisam*

----------

